# Extremely Rare Stoddard



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Here it is everybody... I took some photos of my absolute, most prized bottle, but I don't know how well they will show up...[&o]

 Some of you have seen this on E-bay last year It a vertically embossed, possibly a Medicine, Embossed "HAYDEN" [] 

 This bottle has a great pontil, lots of base wear, peppered with whittle, loaded with thousands of sead bubbles, Inward rolled wide flared lip and the color is like a golden amber... olive with a hint of yellow... an absolutely great bottle.  Last one sold at auction 15 years ago for $1200.00[]

 Only a handful of these babies thought to exist, as far as I know...[8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

this photo is a lot darker than what it really is...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

here's another one...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, those last two looked crap...[:'(]

 Try this one...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

That one's a little better...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2006)

Last one I have...


 You'll be seeing this in Rod Walck's BAM Galleria... I hate to get rid of it, But I figure it's time to let another collector enjoy this one... This belongs on a top shelf display case with an "N woods"  Dr. Swett's Panacea... all those high end Stoddard bottles.[&o]

 If I keep it around here, it's liable to get broken or dropped... anyway, enjoy and I'll see y'all later[]

 Wayne


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 22, 2006)

Those last pics came out better Wayne    Still doesn't do it justice.  I'd love to have that one on my shelf!  You should come over to see if there's a trade we can do. Then you could still come and visit it   I dont know if I'd have anything that would be worth it for you.  
 I might go out dump hunting for tomorrow.  The weekend event went great,  should help pay off some overdue bills.  Can't wait for the show at my hall.  I may do a big pot of lobster stew for the night before, if I wind up having people set up on Saturday night.  I'm going to wait a few more weeks to see if I book that Saturday night for a night event before I offer the hall up for the night before for sure.  Would be fun though.  I have my privy digging friends coming from Syracuse NY for the show. I know they'll bring some good stuff to sell, and some $$ to buy.

 Take care, Bram


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Bram, Lobster stew sounds delish. Never had it but wouldn't mind. You know lobster stew and privy diggin sounds like a good combo.[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

> Hey Bram, Lobster stew sounds delish. Never had it but wouldn't mind.


 
 Hey, Warren... Sure you have... You know, the leetle tiny ones you call crawdads... Those're baby lobsters...

 ROR...


 Poohbear


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Ron, We don't stew them we boil them in a lot of hot spicy stuff and call them southern Hors-de-overs.[]

 Classy Huh. The do go well with bottles though.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

Warren, man...

 Is it true you folks catch 'em by stickin' yur toes in the water... No bait needed!!!


 ROR...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

No, No, You dangle your kids toes in the water then you pull them up an thump them with the handle of your Bowie knife and the let go and fall in the bucket.[sm=lol.gif]

 You give the kid a piece of candy each time and they don't mind to much.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 23, 2006)

Yo Cap...

 You thumpin your kids with a Bowie Knife... till their toes fall off? What's up with that...[&:]

 I'm glad I invited you up,  you can teach me how to do it, the kids can use a thumpin once in a while, but I think I'll let em keep their toes![:-]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

I thump crawdads with my Bowie knife and kids with my hand.

 King Soloman said all kids need a good thumpin from time to time so they stay respectful. {paraphrased}


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

> King Soloman said all kids need a good thumpin from time to time so they stay respectful. {paraphrased}


 
 Warn't he the one's gonna slice that youngin up the middle widdat big bad Bowie knife'a hissen?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Ron, That thar ayr a goodun. You gittin a hannel on that thar suddern taukin. Ugota teach Wayne some lessens howda tauk.[]

 An I'll brang a jug.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 23, 2006)

Wayne,

 Excellent museum bottle.  Didn't find that in the water did ya?  One of those would pay for a multiple years of diving.  Once again very nice and with the camera haha tough huh.


 Ben


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2006)

> An I'll brang a jug.


 
 Shucks, a'll thump that jug sum...shore will...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 24, 2006)

hey guys...

 Thanks for all them thar complymints... Ah Giss...[8|]

 Ahm lyukin farwerd ta seein all a ya down thar ta the Sommersworth way at that ole bottle show!!!


 Gonna throw back a few, pass that thar bottle round n git ta know y'all...

 I think... ???  What did I just say?[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hell Wayne, I don't know what you just said but you should be careful, you could cause an international incident.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2006)

> throw


 
 I think it's "thow"...or "thoe"...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Ron, Thow would be correct. Thoe would be used differently.

 example; I node he'd be thar thoe.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2006)

> I node he'd be thar thoe.


 
 Ahhhhhhhh...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 You and I have already been at an "international incident" if I remember correctly...

 Anyway, that Hayden's bottle found it's way down to Rod Walck, publisher of BAM magazine and it will be going up for auction starting on the 1st of Feb.  I hated to get rid of it, but I personally didn't find the bottle, I was just there when it came out of the ground.  I kept it wrapped up and boxed here at the house and was real nervous when I'd take it out and handle it to show people.  Then they didn't believe me when I told them how rare it was anyways... so we'll let another collector enjoy it and I'll always be able to tell that bottle from any other one no matter where it goes... I'll always know that the Hayden was once mine.  And I had professional photos taken of it to put into my portfolio... so I'll never forget it[X(][X(][X(][X(]

 And the way my two boys wrestle, fight, chase the dawg, throw things... I'd be better off to get it out of the house and let another collector enjoy the bottle.  A good friend of mine told me that once you finish enjoying your bottles, you should pass them on to others to enjoy...[&o]

 Now Cap, I know'd what yur thinkin... no we're not talkin about taken a "swig" from a JD bottle and then passing it around for others to "enjoy"  we are talking about ....[:-]

 the lines... the feeeel... the Bottoms... the Necks... the Shoulders.... the Lips (applied or not so applied)... the shape ... the color... the workmanship that goes into ....[8D]

 the glass![]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2006)

> Anyway, that Hayden's bottle found it's way down to Rod Walck, publisher of BAM magazine and it will be going up for auction starting on the 1st of Feb.


 
 Here 'tis...

 http://www.absenteeauctions.com/bottlesandmore/cgi-bin/SHOWITEM.CGI


 ...And I thought I had a rare one!!!!


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Wayne, He wrote it up real well and I can't wait for the bidding to begin so I can cheer it on.[]

 You will just have to find another one diving.[]


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's the write up.

 Lot # 149. OUR FEATURE ITEM. YELLOW GOLDEN AMBER STODDARD PONTILED MEDICINE JAR. â€œHAYDENâ€ (vertically embossed). American ca. 1820-1840 Stoddard Glass Works. Open pontil base, super crude applied flared rolled lip. This was undoubtedly used for a medicated salve or powder of some sort. Extremely crude with vertical pattern mold lines, and glass that has a honeycomb appearance. Extremely rare being one of one or two known examples, and unlisted anywhere. THIS IS A MUST FOR YOU STODDARD COLLECTORS. The bottle is uncleaned and was liberated several years ago from a pipeline construction site in Portsmouth New Hampshire. An incredible item and oh so RARE!. Undamaged condition. 4.75â€ height, 2 1/16â€ base diameter, 1.75â€ lip diameter. A very heavily made item. You will not find another! In direct sunlight the bottle has slight olive overtones. Pictures do not do this bottle justice. 

 Bidding starts at $2,000


----------



## bttlmark (Jan 30, 2006)

It's great to pass em' on.
 After all,the hunt is what it's really about.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2006)

I couldn't do it.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2007)

Deepbluedigger...Guntherhess...

 This is the bottle that was on E-bay a couple of years ago and some scum tried to use to rip off buyers with.  I'll have to take more photos of it and see if I can generate any more interest in it...[]

 At least I still have possession of it... I hope no one was scammed with it.

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw one sell for $4000 a couple years ago , was that it or a different one? I thought that one was olive green, yours looked amber?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Matt...

 Mine was fresh dug, excellent condition, honey amber with yellow tones... loaded with seed bubbles, nice pontil, great whittling... a beautiful piece. [8D] There are only a handfull known to exist.  Where did you see that last one sold? Who bought it? where did you see it sold, what publication?  Be interested in seeing that.

 The photos here (on the forum) are ones that I took of the bottle and are not very good.  I had some professional pics taken of it and the file is too large to put up hereon the net.  Maybe I could send them to Ron or someone else that has the capabilities to reduce the files and upload them.

 Wayne


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2007)

The records I have say Feb 2005  $4050 , I dont remember where it sold.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Matt...

 Thanks for the info.  Did you find the info in one of the "auction Price Reports"?  Do you think it was sold through one of the auction houses? I have a standing offer of $2200.00 for mine so it's alway good to see what another has sold for in the past.  In 1991 I was told that a Haydens sold for $1200.00 so the potential value of this bottle is pretty good.[]

 Thanks for the info,

 Wayne


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 23, 2007)

I have to say I have never owned a copy of the auction reports although I know several people who think its great. My book, in part, was an attempt to make a slightly more refined version of the auction reports specifically for medicines. Its really hard to put a firm value in that bottle but something in the $2000-5000 range could be expected.


----------

